# What straps do you prefer to use to secure your gear?



## erichott223 (May 22, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I am new to the mountain biking world. I have recently purchased a rear cargo rack and was wondering what you prefer to use as straps for the gear you may be securing. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkirby (Nov 1, 2008)

Your standard nylon straps work great. They are sold everywhere as "accessory straps". If you need a little elasticity and want to secure something really tight, the Volle straps are solid.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'd take a step up from the standard nylon strap and look for something with some grip/rubber on one side. Surly's anything straps are rubberized I think, Blackburn's outpost cage straps are really grippy (not sure if they sell them separately), I'm sure there are others. Not only do they rubbery straps grip things in place better, they also do not loosen with vibration like many regular nylon straps will.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Long strips of inner tubes work well.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

I was using Salsa anything straps but never really liked them. Then found the Revelate rubbery straps. Best ever. So easy and fast


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

The Voile straps work well to secure almost anything.


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

The smallest sized ROK straps work pretty well


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

awesome straps
Backcountry Research

and old school toe clip straps


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

nrs river straps and bungie cords.


----------



## fleboz (Apr 22, 2015)

https://titanstraps.com/shop/ 
local company and they work!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

fleboz said:


> https://titanstraps.com/shop/
> local company and they work!


Cost less than Voille, look to be the ~same, nice. 36" is a bonus...


----------

